# Rustoleum and Gavanized Metal ?????



## Big_Willy (Feb 4, 2011)

I primed my trailer, which is galvanized, with Rustoleum Aluminum and Galvanized Metal primer last weekend. Now I am ready to paint. I just left Lowes and I did not see any Rustoleum paint for galvanized metal. Every one that I checked said do not use on surfaces exceeding 200 degrees or on galvanized metal. Whats up with that? And, if I can't use Rustoleum on my trailer, any recommendations besides steelflex? I'm not going through that much work on this trailer.

Thanks
Willy


----------



## Big_Willy (Feb 4, 2011)

Just finished looking around Rustoleum's website. Is seems that it's ok to spray their enamel over the primed galvanized trailer. Crisis over.


----------



## gouran01 (Feb 6, 2011)

also the valspar tractor/impliment enamel is some tough stuff


----------

